# ملف ppt عن المضخات راااائع ومفييييد



## babeup (27 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء و المرسلين *

أهلا و سهلا بكم إخواني أخواتي الأعزاء​



جايب ملف يتحدث بشكل مختصر ومفيد 

ويتكون الملف من معلومات مختلفة و من مصادر مختلفة 


الرجاء الدعاء بالتوفيق

رابط التحميل 


http://www.mediafire.com/download/sn2r6bby39b8el9/pumps+basics.pptx​


----------



## طلاب العلم11 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

اين احصل على مضخة تسريع مياه التدفئة المركزية؟ 
سمعت انها صامتة واريد تركيبها على خزان ماء في شقثتي


----------



## babeup (9 يناير 2014)

*أسأل الله أن يرزقنى وإياكم العلم والفهم وحسن الخلق*​


----------



## grandfare (16 يناير 2014)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## saad_srs (16 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## babeup (18 يناير 2014)

شكرا على مروركم نتشرف بخدمتكم​


----------



## eng_alg (20 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## babeup (30 يناير 2014)

وفيكم بارك الله​


----------



## SAIFASAD (31 يناير 2014)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## babeup (7 فبراير 2014)

اهلا و سهلا​


----------



## jilany (7 فبراير 2014)

thank youuuuuu


----------



## noir (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## babeup (15 مارس 2014)

نحن في الخدمة
​


----------



## المنارالكبير (22 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## babeup (24 مارس 2014)

فيكم بارك الله​


----------



## عمران احمد (1 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agordat1977 (1 أبريل 2014)

*شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## babeup (6 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على مروركم نتشرف بخدمتكم​


----------



## Nile Man (7 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سماح_محمد (13 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## grandfare (22 أبريل 2014)

​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## eng_m_fatah (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المتكامل (25 أبريل 2014)

يعطيك العافية على مجهودك


----------



## babeup (28 أبريل 2014)

​أهلا و سهلا

​


----------



## grandfare (2 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
​


----------



## Aftise (5 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


​


----------



## noir (14 مايو 2014)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## djaber1994 (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

​​


----------



## hulkload (20 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 يونيو 2014)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يوليو 2014)

فين ملفاتك يا ابن الحلال ولا موضوع موجود


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 يوليو 2014)

لقد اعتقدت فى البدايه اننى جئت متأخرا بضعة شهور وهذا سبب عدم وجود الموضوع - ولكن مشاركة الاعضاء المتميزين والفاعلين والفاعلين جدا - ورأى الدكتور صبرى -زادنى حيره - هل من تفسير.


----------



## hassan elkholy (2 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## سيف طاهر (5 يوليو 2014)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## bookmer (13 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (3 أغسطس 2014)

مشكووووور


----------



## file123 (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


​​


----------



## amato alra7man (7 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله في اخي الكريم


----------



## AABDALSLAM (11 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## malk alehsas (20 أغسطس 2014)

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## eng amr2012 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## file123 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## sameh younis (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## romanaezz (23 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا هل من الممكن الحصول على شرح للطلمبات باللغة العربية


----------



## btp1234 (23 أكتوبر 2014)

merci


----------



## file123 (24 أكتوبر 2014)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## btp1234 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

ملف جد رائع


----------



## ahmed-mahmoud (6 نوفمبر 2014)

​مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## الميكنيكي (22 نوفمبر 2014)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## الميكنيكي (22 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن كتب


----------

